# First day home



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I found the first picture I took of Aspen right when we brought him home. :smile:

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/members/malluver1005-albums-my-boy-picture758-posing-again.jpg

*ETA:* Sorry the picture is bad, my camera sucked.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG!!! Fluff ball! So cute :wink:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG!! I wanna squeeeeeze him! I just love Aspen! If there's one thing cuter than a malamute, it's a malamute PUPPY!!! 

Richelle


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

OH my gosh, that is one of the cutest things i've ever seen. 
Fluffy little thing. Love it.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Absolutly adorable!!!!! :biggrin:


----------

